# Sexing red eyed tree frogs



## johne.ev

Other than the call made by males, is there any way to tell sexes apart?
I have a trio, & all appear to be male (right old racket at night in the rep room). :lol2:
Has anyone noticed any territorial aggression between males?


----------



## knighty

search the threads i already done one on sexing red eyes


----------



## sarahking20

males are smaller than females


----------



## ilovetoads2

Yeah, if they are adults it tends to be easier to sex them by size...males grow to about 2.5 inches and females 3...but if you have several compare their snouts...(I know they are not snouts but you know what I mean)...between the nostrils and lip on a female tends to be sloped forward a little, where a males tends to be straight up and down. Also, males throats are darker after they call, so it may be worth having a look the moring after...just not sure how you can do this without disturbing them too much.

It tends to be females of this species that will fight. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## Javeo

I dont think tree frogs fight at all, they have no terratories like darts so no need.


----------



## ilovetoads2

They do compete for the best spot in the tank where they will sleep nightly when they have found it. 2 of my 3 had done this before they got sick, the third was the first to die and never really moved at all....they also will do a stance (back up head down) if another frog tries to take over a hunting position...Betty always sat on the same leaf to watch for food...right in front of the feeding stone, if the males came near she would do that stand and rock forward and they usually went somewhere else...: victory:

Or maybe this is just Betty and her bad ass self!


----------



## Javeo

I have to say Ive never seen any behaviour that would suggest they even notice each other, only when one jumps at some food the others will look at it for a few seconds before looking for their own food. Very interesting though, I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## ilovetoads2

She is so much fun to watch...just a shame that she has not been able to interact with another one for so long and it will be another 6 or so weeks till she meet this male...

She will do her threatening type pose if she sees her reflection though...maybe she is just frustrated???


----------



## knighty

Javeo said:


> I have to say Ive never seen any behaviour that would suggest they even notice each other, only when one jumps at some food the others will look at it for a few seconds before looking for their own food. Very interesting though, I'll keep an eye out.


i agree red eyes are communial frogs, mine will just sleep ontop of each other showing no sign that they notice that there is another frog there. Only time they ever look is if one jumps and IMO that is just them looking to see whats going on. My red eyes assume a similar postion but that is usually just before pouncing for food.

Im interested how a slender, slow walking tree frog acctually fights.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

I am trying to find some more of these little guys close to me (I don't want to get them posted) anyone know where I can get some?


----------



## mispentyouth

red eye males do squable a bit especially in a rain chamber ill try and get a video of mine


----------



## knighty

mispentyouth said:


> red eye males do squable a bit especially in a rain chamber ill try and get a video of mine


Thats not them acctually fighting thats just them being competetive as the females chose the "best" male. As a rule red eyes are peacfull and live well together.


----------



## Javeo

jennlovesfrogs said:


> I am trying to find some more of these little guys close to me (I don't want to get them posted) anyone know where I can get some?


Try south coast exotics


----------

